# Dynamische Spalten



## Killuminati (24. Februar 2005)

Mein Quellcode sieht so aus:

```
<!doctype html public "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<meta name="author" content=":)">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css\style.css">
</head>
<body>
<div align="center">
  <center>
  <table border="0" width="100%" height="100%">
    <tr>
      <td width="100%" align="center">
      <!--Start-->

<table border="1">
<tr>
	<td width="X">1</td>
	<td width="Y">2</td>
	<td width="Z">3</td>
	
</tr>

<tr>
	<td colspan="3">Bild mit variabler Größe!</td>
</tr>
</table>

      <!--Ende-->
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </center>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Ich möchte das Zelle 2 immer eine feste größe und eine mittige Position hat
Zelle 1 und 2 sollen sich die verbleibende größe Gleichmäßig aufteilen.
Wenn die Zelle 1 leer ist (also &nbsp; ) dann ist nichts mehr mittig und die größen stimmen absolut nicht.

Was muss ich für X, Y und Z eingeben?

Greetinx,
Killuminati


----------



## Trice (26. Februar 2005)

1. <td>lala</td>
2. <td style="width:50px">lala</td>
3. <td>lala</td>

Habs grad mal ausprobiert.
Bei mir gehts so, hab allerdings Firefox als Browser.
Ciao...


----------

